# Localhost Problem



## Solna (17. Okt 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Ich bin voll verwirrt.
Gestern habe ein neuen PC becommen und musste MySQL Datenbank
neue installieren und die Daten wieder übertragen (aus Access)
Ich habe MySQL Gui Tool 5.0 benutzt.
Alles funktionierte wunderbar, ich konnte mich mit der Datenbank verbinden
(und zwar mehrmals).
Heute nach dem PC Start, wenn ich mit Gui Tools von Mysql mit der Datenbank
mich verbinden möchte, schreibt er mir ein Fehler:

MySQL FehlerNummer 2003
Can't connect to MySql on localhost 10061.

Ping habe ich gemacht, 127.0.0.1 antwortet.

Kann nicht verstehen.
Für die Verbindung sollte Port 3306 (wie üblich) stehn. Jetzt sreibt er mit port 10061.

Weißt vielleicht jemand voran das liegen könnte?

Was passiert mit meinen Tabellen, wenn ich MySqlServer neu inslalliere?
Kann ich meine angelegte Tabelle sichern.

Muss ich vielleicht portnummer ändern. Aber dann weiß ich nicht wo.

Vielen Dank. Brauche die Hilfe ganz dringend!!


----------



## Guest (17. Okt 2008)

Stimmt vielleicht Benutzername oder Passwort nicht?



			
				Solna hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ping habe ich gemacht, 127.0.0.1 antwortet.



Wäre auch ein Ding wenn nicht.  :bae:


----------



## Solna (17. Okt 2008)

Doch, Passwort und Benutzername stimmen


----------



## ARadauer (17. Okt 2008)

vielleicht läuft die datenbank einfach nicht... db server starten


----------



## GilbertGrape (17. Okt 2008)

Solna hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ping habe ich gemacht, 127.0.0.1 antwortet.



das is echt geil


----------



## Solna (17. Okt 2008)

Das Problem liegt in MySQL Dienst.
Wenn ich die Starte, dann bekomme ich ein Fehler 1067 : Prozess wurde
unerwartet beenden.....


----------



## musiKk (17. Okt 2008)

OS? Wenn Windows, dann hilft vielleicht diese Diskussion.


----------

